# Old Lady Frannie is having issues



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

Frannie Jane (exact age unknown, but we're guessing 8-ish?) has been having random issues for a while now. I'm wondering if maybe she has CDD. Looking for other's thoughts? I won't be able to get her into a vet for a while and I don't know if they can really do anything for this anyway.

She's walked around growling and/or barking at nothing. Sometimes jumping up from a dead sleep with no one near her and no loud noises. She acts very confused when she does this.

She's pooped or peed in the house after being put outside to do her business. This is random. It doesn't happen frequently, but it is happening more frequently now than it had a year ago. We had thought at first that she wasn't being kept outside long enough but that doesn't seem to matter.

She isn't staring at the wall. Isn't getting lost (I have a GPS collar on her just in case anyway).

Isn't forgetting to eat, but she'll eat all of her bowl, then later on go clear out Phoebe's bowl, and then go nosing her bowl again. She had started putting on a lot of weight, so I picked the bowls up and started watching who eats what so I can track this. She's back down to a more normal size for her.

She lunged at one of my cats. She's never done this before and the cats have been here longer than she has. 

Anyone else have to deal with these types of behavior changes??


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Our cat who behaved like that was diagnosed with Alzheimer's. (That may not be the vet medical term, but it's the one the vet used.) He was very unhappy, peed on the wood furniture that had to be replaced, and meowed long and loud. 

So sorry if it's that. It's not an easy disease to face.


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

We had thought at first that it was all us/temporary things, but it's continued long past that. She's just not acting herself anymore. And then there are days when she does just fine. So I'm not sure what to think, except to be extra nice to her. What else is there to do?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

a vet visit to rule out things, in all my pets and foster animals I only one, a cat that actually had dementia. with older animals with dementia it is best to make the world smaller, comfortable and stress free


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

A place to feel safe and alone is a good start.


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

I plan on discussing this with her vet when she goes in, but other than to mention her behavior, I'm not sure where to start or what questions to ask.

I know how to handle this in humans. A large dog is another matter entirely.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

oh another thing my mom's cocker spaniel poodle mix started acting peculiar and gaining weight , turned out he had Cushings


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

twyla said:


> oh another thing my mom's cocker spaniel poodle mix started acting peculiar and gaining weight , turned out he had Cushings


I'll put that on my list of things to ask about. Thank you!


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

I just remembered one more thing... Our next door neighbor, an old guy that she's known for as long as we've had her, has always been our dog sitter when we've needed. She's been a big baby around him. The last time he came over, she wouldn't let him near her. Acted not herself, to the point that he was afraid she would bite him. He's a very big animal lover and has taken in stray cats, elderly dogs, etc. before, so I don't believe it's anything he did. Just her not being herself.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

PhoebeDuck said:


> I plan on discussing this with her vet when she goes in, but other than to mention her behavior, I'm not sure where to start or what questions to ask.
> 
> I know how to handle this in humans. A large dog is another matter entirely.


It’s been my experience that some vets are hesitant to give bad news. So I’d ask upfront about the specific illnesses you’re concerned about.


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

Dianaleez said:


> It’s been my experience that some vets are hesitant to give bad news. So I’d ask upfront about the specific illnesses you’re concerned about.


Good advice. If there is something going on, I'll need someone that can help me support her and keep her comfy. I don't want to wait until her daily QOL is poor before I do anything.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

How is she when she's not being "a little off". Maybe it's something simple like a sliver or thorn or something? Hope she gets well soon!


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

94Magna_Tom said:


> How is she when she's not being "a little off". Maybe it's something simple like a sliver or thorn or something? Hope she gets well soon!


Most obvious example is when she starts pacing the living room, head down and growling. And there's nothing to growl at that we can find. When there's someone walking past, or deer, or whatever, she's at the windows or the door. This is different. It's not her play growl and it's not her attack growl. It's sounds confused, if that makes sense.

She's also gone all day without moving off the couch. We generally put this down to her old bones hurting from the rain, and started her on glucosamine a year ago. That has helped immensely, but now she's not moving even when it's sunny out.

She's pooped and peed inside. If it were just pee, or a regular occurrence, I'd think infection, but this is random timing. We put her outside, and normally, everything's fine. But out of the blue, she'll mess in the house. We can't find a pattern to this.

There are other things, but it's also my gut saying there's something wrong with my dog.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Is she on any pain meds? 

Our cat is significantly nicer and less grumpy with her daily metacam. 

I hope the vet has some answers for you.


----------



## SteveS55 (7 mo ago)

I'm not a vet but the symptoms sound like senior dementia or CDS in dogs. I understand older dogs get it rather commonly. Your vet needs to diagnose her and perhaps there is some medication to keep her comfortable.


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

For Want of Poodle said:


> Is she on any pain meds?
> 
> Our cat is significantly nicer and less grumpy with her daily metacam.
> 
> I hope the vet has some answers for you.


Not on any pain meds. Her old bones may need them.


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

94Magna_Tom said:


> How is she when she's not being "a little off". Maybe it's something simple like a sliver or thorn or something? Hope she gets well soon!


When she's not "a little off"... She sleeps on the couch, she walks around with me outside, and she plays tug rope. She's good at her brick puzzle. And that's about it. This has been going on for too long for me to think a passing problem.

Oh, and she barks at deer and people walking past.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Misha has liver problems. She has extra hepatic vascular dysplasia. Not suggesting at all this is what your dog has. But when her liver isn't working properly and she gets too much protein, the excess ammonia goes to her brain. She will get confused and not act normal. She will pace and just seems uncomfortable in her own skin. Once we keep her protein free for a few days she goes back to normal. What Im getting at is maybe it is something to do with how she is processing her foods? Just something to think about.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

I don't have any direct experience with a dog who has had canine cognitive dysfunction or exhibited the behaviors you've described, but I just wanted to say that I'm sorry Frannie is having problems. My uneducated guess would be that she is either in pain or in the early stages of CCD. Probably best to have the vet exam Frannie.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I would have her seen by the vet. It maybe dementia, but it could also be a treatable medical issue with effects that mimic dementia. Kidney or liver diseases need to be ruled out.

If she is having pain from arthritis there is pain medication that could help with some of the issues.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Definitely the vet when you can. As others have noted other, usually treatable, illnesses can cause symptoms that look like dementia.

Found a site that offers some assessment tools.
Senior dog dementia | Cornell University College of Veterinary Medicine 

and if this turns out to be the case, there is medication available to help with some symptoms. 

Whatever may be going on, the sooner your vet can see her, the better.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I too would see the vet as soon as you can, and if you have pain relief like metacam already prescribed for her perhaps phone/email the vet and ask about giving her some immediately, or even ask about paracetamol. Pain and discomfort can certainly cause many of the behaviours you describe and if they improve after a dose or two of pain relief that is a good indication of what is wrong.

She seems rather young for age-related cognitive decline, but there again she is a larger breed dog. Poppy is showing definite signs although, as N2Mischief says, in her case they could be related to her liver failure and I have been considering adjusting protein levels and sources. It is hard, even though she cheers up enormously the moment there is even a suggestion that food might be on offer!


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

I'll check into pain relief when I get her in. Perhaps her issue is pain + incontinence? Cleaning up her poo was an unpleasant task yesterday. Not diarrhea or anything to indicate sudden illness


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

My past 17 year old chihuahua had this, it was dementia. He also had cataracts, so he could go from being fine one minute, sleeping then suddenly barking his fool head off. He walked in circles, would get lost, etc. I frankly just let him be as he was eating and still going out to potty. I just had to keep him in one area and crate him. One morning I woke up to a horrible smell, he had pooped in his kennel. It was the weekend. I said to my daughter I think this is death poo. That night he rolled up went to sleep and in the morning didn't want to eat or go out. I put a towel in the dryer and wrapped him up, called the vet and 30 minutes later he was romping at the rainbow bridge. I am actually glad I kept him home and comfortable. I felt it was good goodbye for both of us. PS he was not in pain.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I agree with others that a vet appointment when you can get one would be a good first step. Some dogs age faster than others, but pit bulls aren't one of the breeds with a reputation for having a short life expectancy (e.g. wolfhound, Berner.) Eight seems a bit young to be experiencing that level of cognitive decline.


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

cowpony said:


> I agree with others that a vet appointment when you can get one would be a good first step. Some dogs age faster than others, but pit bulls aren't one of the breeds with a reputation for having a short life expectancy (e.g. wolfhound, Berner.) Eight seems a bit young to be experiencing that level of cognitive decline.


Eight years is our best guess for her age. Take it with a large grain of salt.

In addition to all of the above issues...

Her muzzle is greying, she's moving much slower than she used to, for shorter distances, she won't move off the couch even to pee unless she's had her glucosamine, and so on. The usual indications of her old bones bothering her.

She had a rough early life, complete with abuse and starvation, which I assume aged her more than she should've.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Poor girl and poor you. I could see how early abuse could age her prematurely, plus she might also have some nightmares of her earlier years as her brain fails.


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

cowpony said:


> Poor girl and poor you. I could see how early abuse could age her prematurely, plus she might also have some nightmares of her earlier years as her brain fails.


She snapped at me last night because I was making her bed and she wanted in it NOW. She tried climbing in it before I was done and I was in the way. She didn't make contact, it was more a gripey warning in the air, if you know what I mean. Then she looked at me with such a pitiful expression. She wasn't herself and I think she knew it. Pain makes people cranky, so I suppose that could do it, but still...


----------

